

Ask HN: Good WP (or other) templates for a personal tech blog? - omarmeky


======
njrc9
I made an HTML5 template for programmers that you could adapt into Wordpress,
Jekyll, and the like: [http://stephenbenedict.com/programmatic-
style/](http://stephenbenedict.com/programmatic-style/)

------
nitam
[https://pages.github.com/](https://pages.github.com/)

